# Essential oils?



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I am wondering how many of you here use essential oils? I have been experimenting them for a little over a year and now use and sell Doterra brand oils. I love them and have been using them to treat all kinds of aliments with myself, my kids and husband and the rest of my family. My kids actually refer to my oil bag as my "Dr bag."


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I love EO's and use them all the time, I can't afford the DoTerra oils but use some othger brand that isn't as expensive. 
I use them in cleaning products, personal products and other things. I aso use silver colloidal.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

My wife was a dottera sales rep and used them for years. The only one that I personally felt worked was deep blue and serenity. I liked those two. But now she uses another brand that is better and some of those actually work. I cant remember the name of them. But they seem to do what they claim. Where as dottera had to much additives and processing for me and never seemed to do what the claim. We got boxes full of them. I do like some of the smells.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Young living is the oils my wife likes now.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There are much cheaper alternatives than Young Living that are just as good. However, they are a good brand. I&#8217;ve been using e.o. for years. Just be careful using them as some can be used on pets some cannot; some can be ingested, some cannot; some may interfere with medication. I use them in my soaps.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

That's what my wife mainly uses them for. Soaps and lotions. I just cant wrap my head around putting an oil on my foot for a headache. But my wife swears by it. Lol


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I use them all the time for many different things but I get them from the health food store.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Actually, it's all that's in our medicine cabinet. It takes the place of what's in "normal" people's cabinets for first aid, aches and pains, oral hygiene, etc...


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Vahomesteaders said:


> My wife was a dottera sales rep and used them for years. The only one that I personally felt worked was deep blue and serenity. I liked those two. But now she uses another brand that is better and some of those actually work. I cant remember the name of them. But they seem to do what they claim. Where as dottera had to much additives and processing for me and never seemed to do what the claim. We got boxes full of them. I do like some of the smells.


Those sound like aromatherapy oils, rather than essential oils. Essential oils are the active, medicinal oils of various herbs, whereas the aromatherapy oils are just for sensory enjoyment, relaxation, etc.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> Those sound like aromatherapy oils, rather than essential oils. Essential oils are the active, medicinal oils of various herbs, whereas the aromatherapy oils are just for sensory enjoyment, relaxation, etc.


Oh my wife uses them for acne migraines, aches and pains, pms, and any other ailment she gets. I believe some work. Others im not sure about. I'm more of an herbal and Chinese medicine guy myself. They show good results over shorter periods of time.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I use oils and find they work better than pills. I had a friend suggest Young Living, but went with Rocky Mountian Oils/ Native Americal Nutritionals. The oils are pure and not that expensive since they do not use multi level marketing. I feel better about using them on the kiddos and this morning our middle child had a cough so I rubbed a mixture of oils in some coconut oil and put it on his chest and neck. Within minutes he was not coughing and said how much better he felt. They are worth every penny and if you learn to mix your own blends can save a lot of money.

Not to be a downer, but there is no such thing as theraputic grade oils. It is a term that the industry made up to sell it's product. They are also not intended to be ingested because one drop of oil is very potent and can actually do more harm than good if too much is taken; especially in children.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I am just learning about essential oils, but really love them so far. I try to read everything I can.

My Granddaughter had a terrible cough, I put Eucalyptus oil on the bottom of her feet and her coughing stopped, and diffused it during her nap, it worked wonderfully. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

I use Tea Tree for preventing skin infections, Eucalyptus for congestion (in addition to mucinex if the sick person is old enough). I use Peppermint in my cleaning solution. I use peppermint, orange, and cinnamon essential oils in cooking and candy making, just a drop or so to taste.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Most oils can be used to flavor things and are safe because you are getting a small amount. The fda rates the safety of oils based on being used this way. Of course they can't regulate them for use internally to treat an issue because that crosses the line of being considered a drug. Do I trust the fda? No, but after someone explained that 1 drop of peppermint eo is a strong as 10 cups of peppermint tea I realized that it would be easy to overdo it.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Essential Oils are wonderful. 

I've never used EO's per se, but I've used herbs such as cinnamon, mint, lavender, etc, that many common oils are made from. I can see the convenience in ease of use of a small drop of oil to do the same job as a tea or a tincture that might be more time consuming in its use. However, the EO's are far more potent and so far I've never had the need for more than whole herbs. 

Personally, my only problem with EO's is that, being someone very sensitive to loud things (sight, sound, smell, whatever) I know immediately if someone is wearing an EO (or is a smoker, or wears perfume) and I find it inconsiderate in the same way if someone was smoking in the room. Everyone has different levels of sensitivities to things, so if you go out in public, it's just courteous to keep a minimum impact.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought orange oil to make cleaning solution. I thought, you are supposed to put citrus peels where you don't want cats to "go" so I sprinkled the oil around the landscaping and so far so good! I've tried teatree for cleaning and for skin, lavender in deodorant and I bought lemon grass because it smelled so good. Maybe I will try room freshener with it.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

DisasterCupcake said:


> Everyone has different levels of sensitivities to things, so if you go out in public, it's just courteous to keep a minimum impact.


 We use them mainly at home and not around others that might not appreciate the scent. My son and I are very sensitive to scents and totally understand. I sent my middle kiddo to school with a mixture to help his congestion and it was much better than sending him with vicks on his chest. Thankfully with it diluted for children, it is only noticable when you get very close to them.


----------



## TiffyCha (Jun 13, 2012)

We have been using Young Living Essential Oils for our family and our animals for 3 years now, I figured I bought them enough at retail that, hey, might as well buy a kit, get 11 oils and samples as well as a home difusser and I get lifetime wholesale pricing! So I bought it in November and have 11 people on my team all just for sharing my personal testemonies. Don't remember the last time we went to the doctor amd my animals are also more healthier with them


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I just placed an order after reading about the success here! My daughter has been using them for a few month now. Can't wait to feel the difference!

Debbie


----------

